# New and improved Egg Beaters



## I Are Baboon (Feb 10, 2003)

Anyone try either of the new Egg Beaters?  They've got Garden Vegetable and Southwestern varieties now.  I bought a container of each yesterday (had a coupon  ).  Just wondering if anyone has tried them and what you think.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 10, 2003)

I tried the southwestern and it wasn't too bad.  I can't really remember but I think it was almost too much, I like eggs a bit more mild but that's my personal pref.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 10, 2003)

wtf are eggbeaters?  ive never tried them :/


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2003)

Damn IAB.  I have never tried them but they look so gooood.  This sucks, I want to eat them so bad and I have 7 weeks of cut left.  I can't believe you posted that picture.  Man you are killin' me over here.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 10, 2003)

Do they have any less sodium in 'em these days?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Do they have any less sodium in 'em these days?



Good question...I never looked at it's sodium content.  700mg per carton.  Seems kind of high.  I'm not worried about it though, because I don't add salt to anything.

Hey P-Funk, I'll have a carton tonight and report back to you.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> wtf are eggbeaters?  ive never tried them :/



It's an egg substistute.  You can find them in the dairy section of most grocery stores.  It's got nutritional content comparable to egg whites.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2003)

> Hey P-Funk, I'll have a carton tonight and report back to you.



I'd really appreciate it if you didn't do that.  Man it is like 20min. until my next meal.  I am starving and I can't stop looking at those pictures and thinking about how good they must taste.
IAB, I will now refer to you as SOB.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey, HungryFunk, You know what I had for lunch? Turkey breast with a dijon/basalmic vinegar sauce and three whole eggs. MMmmmmmmm Good! They'll love me at the gym tonight!!!

Oh hey, there's a product called Better-n-eggs, or something like that,  and they are the closest to real eggs in terms of taste, texture, etc. I believe they're cheaper as well.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey IAB, how did they taste?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Hey IAB, how did they taste?



I'll let you know tomorrow!    I got busy last night, so I just downed some beef jerky instead.  I had to proof read the wife's CPT exam and I killed some time on a stationary bike, so I was too lazy to make the Eggbeaters.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 14, 2003)

I tried the garden vegetable ones last night.

They are awesome!    I don't think I can go back to regular Eggbeaters.  The vegetables and herbs make a huge difference in flavor.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2003)

you suck.  your so lucky.  

*damn cut, Iwish it was over*


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 14, 2003)

P-funk, I have never really gone on a cut before, but what is so bad about Eggbeaters when cutting?  They are only 120 calories per cup, with 24g protein.  Is it that they just are not part of your diet?  I can imagine when cutting, you've got to plan everything and be extremely strict.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2003)

yeah, when I cut I am extremly strict.  I do whatever it takes....same meals everyday, blanned, boring, whatever.  I would heve to lok at the label to see if I could eat them.  The main thing I am concerned with is how much sodium is in it and I am also worried about eating something like that and unlocking cravings.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2003)

Also those things have cheese, which will throw my carbs off.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 14, 2003)

I've noticed the effects of sodium lately, or at least moreso than I have in the past. Been rataining fluid like Grandma Moses. Weird.


----------



## TripleFatGoose (Feb 14, 2003)

Yep, eggbeaters are very ill. Gotta remember to buy some more after a get a job.


----------



## Dero (Feb 15, 2003)

I thought you were going to start talking of THE other eggbeaters...you know da ones!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 5, 2003)

FYI, the southwestern Eggbeaters are AWESOME!  And they have some spice kick to them, enough so that my nose was running after eating them.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I thought you were going to start talking of THE other eggbeaters...you know da ones!!!



Those triple titanium ones go for $400 US.  Yikes!


----------



## Mudge (Mar 5, 2003)

Oh brother, for those whose 20" wheels are not enough to satisfy the bling bling.

I thought egg beaters WERE real egg whites, guess they aren't. I am going to try and cut the sodium as well, so I'll check a label sometime. Around here Egg Beaters is rather $ I thought, last I checked.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Mar 5, 2003)

so they not real eggs right?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> so they not real eggs right?



OG, they are 99% real eggs, although I could not tell you what the other 1% is.  Ignorance is bliss if you ask me.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 6, 2003)

Thats what I thought, artificial eggs sounds funky.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Mar 7, 2003)

but they not as natural as the real eggs


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 8, 2003)

What do you mean?  They are 99% "Real eggs".  Real is real.  Milk in a carton is not as natural as sucking it from a cow's nipple but you don't see anyone complaining about it.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

LOL


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Hey IAB, how did they taste?


 

I thought you didn't want to know


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Real is real.  Milk in a carton is not as natural as sucking it from a cow's nipple but you don't see anyone complaining about it.


- - - - -   - - - - -


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2003)

> Milk in a carton is not as natural as sucking it from a cow's nipple but you don't see anyone complaining about it



OMG!!!!  ROTFLMFAO!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Mar 8, 2003)

What is interesting, is he is the one that said it was 99% natural


----------



## oceangurl01 (Mar 8, 2003)

read the egg beaters ingridents


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 9, 2003)

Most of food you eat is not "all natural."  Check the ingredients on your protein powder or bars.  Check the ingredients of your soft drinks.  If everything was all natural, it'd spoil qucikly and taste bland.


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2003)

ya, but if you can get regular eggs as simple as you get egg beaters. why not go for the eggs


----------



## Mudge (Mar 9, 2003)

I've done the regular egg thing, but you have to seperate the yolks and with Egg Beaters you dont. Plus if they are already adding flavoring, it might be worth a shot, if the price point is acceptable.

I dont know that chickens get pumped full of anything, but almost everything we eat is genetically enhanced, by drugs or otherwise. Like polyploidy tomatos, milk, etc


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> ya, but if you can get regular eggs as simple as you get egg beaters. why not go for the eggs



it's mostly convienence.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> it's mostly convienence.



And Eggbeaters taste about a hundred times better than egg whites.


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2003)

why tastes better? because its fake!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> why tastes better? because its fake!




They are 99% *real* eggs.  How do you figure they are fake?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2003)

What is the other 1%?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> What is the other 1%?



Vitamins and nutrients are added because some of them are lost when the yolks are removed.


----------



## Stickboy (Mar 11, 2003)

I use eggbeaters all the time.   What's the OTHER 1%?  Can't tell, but it appears that it's added vitamins and whatnot.  Oh, 115mg of sodium per 1/4 cup.


----------

